# Preventing Mold While Storing Green Wood



## Lowkey (Dec 30, 2013)

I am a novice here and in wood carving… I enjoy carving spoons from maple. Due to the hardness of the wood I have found that carving the wood while still "green" is much easier than waiting for the the wood to dry. I have learned how to sucessfully store a piece while working on it but am having problems with the extra pieces. I only have so much time to devote to carving and a suitable piece of spoon material is only a small portion of the piece from which it is obtained. I'd like to be able to save some of that material for additional spoons but can't figure out a way to prevent mold growth. Currently I am cutting a suitable spoon candidate piece from a larger piece of fresh-cut wood but then the remainde is firewood-very wasteful. I have done a bit of research on this problem but find few references to preventing mold growth as most everyone wants dry stock. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Four things that cause mold to grow in wood, food, temperature and a considerable amount of moisture. Eliminate just one of these things mold growth will be limited.

Mold spores that grow on wood found in the air or ground. We cannot see these spores on wood until they start growing. Depending upon where you live and certain times of the year may be worse than others for mold growth.

So if want to eliminate mold growth watch how you store your wood.

Reference gives lots of nice to know technical information, 
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr190/chapter_14.pdf


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I know some people freeze their spoon blanks, so I am assuming the cold prevents mold and also retains moisture.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If you had somewhere to submerse it I'd think that would work.


----------

